
Donald Knuth: My advice to young people - yeukhon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75Ju0eM5T2c
======
rkwz
> Don't just believe that because something is trendy that it is good

The JS community would do well to listen to this advice. I see a lot of JS
developers choosing a library or framework without putting a lot of thought
into considering the long term tradeoffs of using such dependencies. This is
acceptable for side projects as they're done for learning, but it's
irresponsible if you do this for production codebase.

It saddens me that the choice of a tool is driven by resume or coolness factor
rather than being the right tool for the job.

~~~
yeukhon
JS wasn't the first thing I thought of. I was thinking about late AI and
machine learning trend. I was so excited about the whole trend as a newbie to
ML, especially the "you do X better if you incorporated ML in your logic"
thought. While practically true, the trend of jumping into ML as a solution to
everything (e.g. wouldn't be nice to have machine tell us which infrastructure
event is worth looking at?) often turns into premature solution.

